# A project to bring awareness



## Nyte (May 28, 2011)

I know some may think it's selling out, or some may scoff at it, but I am not in this for money, it's really what I feel passionate about doing. So if you can help, every bit helps, or spread it far and wide to any list you can, it would be greatly appriciated.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2046690400/life-from-the-fringe-america-outside-of-9-to-5


----------



## bryanpaul (May 28, 2011)

hold a piece of cardboard on the corner while that's still an option !
"I am not in this for money" ?!?!!?


----------



## Nyte (Jun 16, 2011)

No, I am not in it to make profit, to help and raise awareness. I realize that everyone here is pretty much in it by choice, but we all know there are many, and increasing drastically, who are without a home because of the economic failure. Well, I plan to bring awareness of all sides, of all the conditions, and try to help those who need it. Hell, if even those here could help spread it to other lists, forums, FB, Twitter, Tumblr, and wherever else, and try to get the word out, let everyone decide for themselves to help.


----------



## plagueship (Jun 17, 2011)

http://stuffwhitepeoplelike.com/2008/01/23/18-awareness/


----------



## RnJ (Jun 17, 2011)

plagueship: you beat me to it. A timeless article indeed.


----------

